# Angel schein an Nordseeküste



## Mario Harken (20. April 2010)

Moin moin

Weis von euch jemand ob ich zum Hornhecht angeln in der Nordsee einen Speziellen Angelschein brauche?

MfG
Mario


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

in niedersachsen blauen fischereischein , in dk Fisketegn


----------



## Mario Harken (20. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

und wo bekomme ih den?

ich wohne in Niedersachsen ( Wesermarsch)

MfG
Mario


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

den bekommst du beim rathaus im ordnungsamt. brauchst nen passfoto und musst die sportfischerprüfungsbescheinigung mitnehmen.


----------



## KaLeu (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

Hallo zusammen,

in NDS braucht man nur die Sportfischerprüfung, der Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich.


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## antonio (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

in nds reicht der perso für freie gewässer.

antonio


----------



## ShortyNordenham (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

Moin Mario!

Wo willst du denn hin zum Hornhecht angeln?
Jadebusen von Eckwarden aus?
hab letztes Jahr hier nicht einen einzigen gesehen.....

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Mario Harken (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

Moin moin ShortyNordenham

Ich dacht so Jadebusen oder Fedderwarder Siel .

gehst du auch auf Hornhechte Angel?

Vllt können wir ja mal zusammen hinfahren ich wohne in Rodenkirchen

MfG
Mario


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

Fed-Siel geht nur zum Aal oder Buttangeln da ist nix mit Hornhecht, von Eckwarden aus geht es wohl wenn er denn da ist, aber man muß echt verdammt weit rauswerfen.

Mal schauen wenn es soweit ist schreib ich dir ne PN.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Mario Harken (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

Jo wunderbar

Habe nehmlich noch nie Hornhecht Angeln gemacht


----------



## Mario Harken (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angel schein an Nordseeküste*

Hab gehört die Hornis sind da Stimmt das?


----------

